# Pentium III - 300 Mhz?



## Pardon_Me (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab hier im Büro einen PIII mit 300 Mhz stehen...und ich frage mich, warum 300 Mhz?
Wieso gibt es Pentium III mit 300 Mhz?
Ich meine, wieso baut man auf eine neue (bei Herstellung) Technologie mit so einer niedrigen Frequenz? Pentium I geht ja schon bis 266 Mhz (oder noch höher?)

Würde mich interessieren, vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären...

Danke schonmal!

[edit]
Das soll gar keine Kritik oder sowas sein, es interessiert mich einfach...
[/edit]


----------



## Jens B. (27. Mai 2004)

ICh würde sagen, das ist so, weil Pentium auch Prozessoren für die, die nicht so gute Computer brauchen und nicht viel Geld ausgeben wollen, herstellt. Die Produktion vom Pentium1 (und P2 ) wurden ja schon eingestellt - da muss Pentium natürlich mit einem billigen, nicht so Leistungsfähigem PRozessor eben trotzdem die untere Klasse bzw. die, die einfach nichts besseres brauchen, versorgen oder abdecken.


----------



## Pardon_Me (28. Mai 2004)

Das klingt recht plausibel, und könnte auch wirklich der Fall sein, aber:

Zum Zeitpunkt, als der P III rauskam, waren eigentlich alle PCs (ich meine Komplett PCs) die auf dem Markt kamen ziemlich leistungsfähig (leistungsfähig genug für einen P III)...und jemand der nur den Prozessor kauft, wird den ja wohl auch für einen leistungsfähigen PC kaufen und somit auch einen leistungsfähigeren Chip...


----------

